# Problems with Imagebrowser EX



## RobPan (Oct 12, 2012)

I hav just arrived in Indonesia for a five months stay. When I tried to install the software that goes with the 5D3, the installer hung while installing Imagebrowser EX (fast computer with Win-7 and 4 GB RAM). It told me that it was 99 pct ready, less than 1 minute remaining and stayed like that until I forcibly ended the program.
Imagebrowser now runs but has some troubles.
The worst is that it will not import photos from my CF card through my card reader. When I attach my card reader and indicate that I want to import pictures through Imagebrowser, a small window appears with the text : canonIHL.dll <remainder of line in Japanese> [OK]. Highly amusing, but I cannot import my pictures and have to revert to the MSDOS/Command Interpreter. (When I click OK the window closes.)
Anything I can do to make Imagebrowser run properly? 
And, last but not least, will there be a version which accepts more photographs than the present limit of 10.000?

Kind regards, thanks for any useful tips!

Rob, Munyung.
5D3 24-105, 100mm f2 85 mm f 1.8


----------



## smithy (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it your own computer you're trying to install it on, or someone else's?

Either way, the installation has not succeeded and you'll need to attempt to uninstall the software (Start>Control Panel>Programs and Features), and then reinstall it. Make sure you're logged onto the computer using an administrator account. If the installer locks up at 99% again, press ALT+TAB to see if there's another window prompting you to do something in the background.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 12, 2012)

If you hav the software disk with you, you can also go to Canon's website and download the newest version of zoombrowser from there. Maybe installing from the downloaded file will have more luck than installing off the disk. It wil make you put the disk in the drive to ensure you have it though, so keep the disk handy. 

As to your other questions, I have never actually used Zoombrowser so I can't answer about the limitations on number of files.

_Brian


----------



## RobPan (Oct 12, 2012)

(reply to Smithy)

This is what I tried, but with the same result. The program hung again with the message: 'Estimated remaining time : less than 1 minute'.
After waiting for several minutes I opened the Task Manager and clicked End Task to close the (non responding) program.

Importing files was not possible. But, to my surprise, after a second attempt in which I attached the card reader to the computer, it suddenly worked and I could import files from my FD card. Let's hope it will work in the future as well!

BTW I am the owner and the administrator of this computer.

Thanks for yor reaction,

Rob, Munyung, Jawa Tengah.


----------



## RobPan (Oct 12, 2012)

(Reply to bbasiaga)

The post is about Imagebrowser, not Zoombrowser. I never had any problems with Zoombrowser, but the 5D3 uses Imagebrowser instead. 
The file limit is 1000, not 10.000 as I wrote. A surprisingly small number, I am just an amateur and I have many more photographs, what about professionals? Kok aneh!

Kind regards,

Rob.


----------

